

The Nighttime Earth From Space Like You’ve Never Seen It Before - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/12/suomi-satellite-night-lights-gallery/

======
tgrass
In which I learn I-29 and I-35 are a Hadrian's Wall.

